# Taurus makes Springfield's frames?



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

I was looking at 1911's at the gun store the other day, and the whole time I was trying to look at the Springfield mil-spec he's really pushing the Taurus PT1911 on me. I told him that I had heard a lot of mixed reviews about that particular gun. He then proceeds to tell me that Taurus is, and has been for a while, making the frames that Springfield builds their guns off of. Is that really true or was the guy full of doo doo?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe that is true. I was told part of the reason Springfield was very slow at turning out 1911's, post election, is that they are limited to the production of their supplier. They can only make as many as Taurus sends them. Be assured that Springfield turns out a higher quality 1911 than Taurus, but I don't want to say that having Taurus frames is not an issue, but Taurus is not the one assembling the guns and fitting the parts.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

IMBEL makes Springfield's parts, IIRC Taurus does not own Imbel.



> History
> 
> IMBEL was founded on July 16, 1934, in the city of Piquete, São Paulo, Brazil as Industry Material Bélico do Brasil. The original factory was designated Fábrica de Canos e Sabres para Armas Portáteis (Arms Factory for Portable Cannons and Sabres) and later as Fabrica de Itajuba (FI) which directly involved the Brazilian Army in the production of defense material.
> 
> ...



Taurus' history



> TAURUS HISTORY
> AND BACKGROUND INFORMATION
> 
> From humble beginnings as a small tool manufacturer in Porto Alegre, Brazil over 60 years ago, Forjas Taurus (translation: Taurus Forge) has become a diversified, international company and one of the largest small arms manufacturers in the world. The company produced its first revolver in 1941. The gun combined elements from several Manufacturers of that day, including Colt, Smith & Wesson and certain Spanish brands. This first revolver was designated the Model 38101SO. Taurus soon became a major factor in the South American market and experienced continuous growth.
> ...


So, it looks like Taurus does not make Springfields frames.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Irregardless of who makes the frame, I'd choose the Springer. Even if the guns were exactly the same, made by the same people, at the same plant, on the same machines, just look at the name stamped on the gun which equates to who you have to deal with if you have a problem. I'd take dealing with Springfield Armory's customer service department over Taurus' any day of the week, and twice on Sundays. :smt033


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Todd said:


> just look at the name stamped on the gun which equates to who you have to deal with if you have a problem. I'd take dealing with Springfield Armory's customer service department over Taurus' any day of the week, and twice on Sundays. :smt033


+1, EXACTLY :smt023 This isn't the Taurus referral page


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the clarifiactions. After handling the Springfield mil-spec, i can say for sure that I've found the gun I'm getting. The Taurus can't hold a candle to the Springer, IMHO.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

The blue finish on the Taurus is not nearly as good as the Springer. Mine is wearing off.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got both Springfield and Taurus 1911's I think the PT1911 will surprise a lot of people. I'll take function over name any day of the week. It's why I wont own another Kimber. 

I've been a Springer man most my pistol shooting life. You wont get a better weapon in my opinion. But to overlook or belittle the PT1911 only because of it's name is just wrong.Check one out. I think you all might like it.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Good info....


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

No matter who is shooting which one, my Springfield Mil-Spec shoots circles around my buddy's Taurus 1911. I am not impressed with the Taurus 1911. Shooting the same ammo from the same box and using the same 4 magazines in each firearm. I'm sure down the line they will get better, but right now I'll take the Imbel framed Springfield over the Taurus any day of the week.


----------

